# Naches is Terrified of Baths



## Pnw.Naches (Nov 11, 2017)

Naches was getting really stinking. From taking a plane to washington, spending time at the kennel, and going through foster, I doubt he got a bath. I can see why. We've had a lot of rain in Washington and Naches was not a fan. He'd go out in it but not for long. Today was bath day and my dad and I took the task. He screamed like a hyena and it broke my heart. We had to restrain him for most of it but it was our only option. He really only hated getting water poured on him- it wasnt bad temp keep in mind. He doesnt bite which is good. Anyway, we thought it was the bucket we used to pour water on him. When we began rinsing him with our hands and water he seemed to calm down. He is 4 years old so his upbringing is unknown to us. If any of you have helpful ways to help him please let me know. It breaks my heart to see him scared.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Are you washing him in a bathtub? If you don't have a shower nozzle that has a hose and detaches from the wall, you can purchase a hose attachment on Amazon that hooks to the shower nozzle. I use this one: https://www.amazon.com/Rinse-Ace-Sp...id=1510842578&sr=8-3&keywords=pet+shower+hose 

It was fairly easy to install. We have those fixed shower heads in our bathrooms, and it was really difficult to bathe the dog, so I purchased a hose so I didn't have to use a bucket. It sped up bath time immensely, and the dog seemed to tolerate that better than a bucket.

Also, try smearing peanut butter on the shower walls. The dog is so busy licking it off, they tolerate the water.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Also give him lots of 'baths'. Lots of baby steps at least a couple times a week. Work on him getting into the tub on his own. Run the water when he's out of the tub so he doesn't get wet. Run the water when he's in the tub then dry off his feet and call that a bath as well. Pretend to pour water over him and pretend to rub shampoo in and pretend to rinse. Then give half baths, maybe up to his belly then maybe the rear half. Work up to the head. You can do a good job with water and shampoo up to the ears then use a wet washcloth for the rest of the head. Lots of treats for this, consider it part of his house and manners training. 

Do get a hose for the shower. If any shampoo is left in the coat it is extremely irritating and you'll have to give him another bath. Super easy to miss shampoo if you are pouring water over him.

How is basic brushing out and nail trimming going? Take it easy there too.


----------



## Pnw.Naches (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks, yeah we are looking into getting a hose for the bathtub as well as a rubberized pad. Some of the stress could have been amplified since he couldn't sit or stand without slipping really. I brushed him afterwards and I brush him daily. As far as nail trimming goes we have yet to attempt that, we are unsure on how we will go about that at the moment.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Start today by handling his feet. Move to separating toes and admiring his nails. If you have a nail file you can rub it on the tips so he gets used to you being focused on his toes. Each baby step reward the brave dog and stop at a good place, don't try it all the first day. As for position I found it easier to treat the medium sized dogs like mini horses and lean over and pick up each foot but the littles get flipped on the back on my lap. I use a dremel and was able to get my first dog used to it after years of fighting her with clippers. If you can be calm then clip away, I need the dremel or the clippers slip and the quick gets nicked far too often.

Bucky came here with 4" long mats behind his ears and ingrown rear dew claws. I couldn't touch him as if he didn't trust he bit. Inside a month mats were gone and I was able to dremel his nails. Vet took care of the ingrown ones of course. So baby steps work and work well.


----------

